#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Where To Buy Grass Seed In Bkk?

## fred2krabi

Hi,


I would like to plant grass (turf) seed in my garden, where i can find some seeds ? In Chatuchak ? I don't like the rolls,,,,

Thanks  					 					 :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

I could be wrong but I think the only grass that works in the tropics is like bermuda or centipede grass which is only available as sod. Grass started from seed like fescue or bluegrass will not work here.

----------


## hooter

From memory I think Marmite tried to grow grass of the non-smoking variety on his balcony a few years back whilst living in BKK. 

Can't remember if it was successful though.

Thread found.

https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gard...r-balcony.html

----------


## ralphlsasser

I was told before laying sod to put down 5cm of sand. does this sound right? If so, why? I had sod installed in Suphanburi and they put down what looked like wood chips. Which is the correct way? Thanks.

----------


## expattaffy

You can buy grass seeds in Thailand. I have used it a few times and it grows anywhere. The Thai translation for grass is mallet yah, you can buy it at most shops that sell rice and fertilizer.

----------


## Kwang

^^ im no gardener, but i`d imagine the sand was  a more effective way than wood chippings to stop weeds coming through

----------


## OhOh

Might be for good drainage?

----------


## donald36

Spent ages looking for grass seed ,eventually found some bermuda stuff in one of the shops in Chatuchak 
Originally wanted to save on the extortionate prices for turf but then found a guy for 16 baht a square metre plus delivery  in Bangkok --good stuff and grew very well --dont know current situation as he was flooded last year

----------


## ubuibi

Bermuda Grass Seed For Sale In Thailand | North: Chiang Mai & Region | Garden/Plants & Equipment | BahtSold.com

----------


## ubuibi

That is my ad I sell bermuda grass seed and ship all over Thaialnd P M me if want more details...

----------


## donald36

> I was told before laying sod to put down 5cm of sand. does this sound right? If so, why? I had sod installed in Suphanburi and they put down what looked like wood chips. Which is the correct way? Thanks.



We put it straight onto earth albeit a bit loosened --the most important thing is to water probably at least 3 times a day for the first couple of weeks

----------


## Hampsha

From that baht and sold

"Due to popular demand and excellent results we have brought in more Sealed 1 pound cans of Bermuda Grass Seed from California. One can will cover about 50 sq meters. Price is 800 baht per can and can ship anywhere in Thailand. Make your lawn look like a putting green with very little effort and minimal cost... Gary G..
"

So it doesn't seem to come from here.

I wonder what the deal is bring this stuff through customs?

----------


## poorfalang

by rading the thread title i quickly jumped in
only to find out its not grass seed im looking for,
no luck here

----------


## dewokibo

The Thai translation for grass is mallet yah

----------


## sranchito

> I could be wrong but I think the only grass that works in the tropics is like bermuda or centipede grass which is only available as sod. Grass started from seed like fescue or bluegrass will not work here.


Bermuda Grass Seed Importers & Bermuda Grass Seed Buyers

----------


## charlie alba

> That is my ad I sell bermuda grass seed and ship all over Thaialnd P M me if want more details...


I am trying to purchase some berm grass seed i am looking to cover 1.5 rie can u give me a price for this,
thanks...charlie

----------


## charlie alba

wHO IS SELLING BERMUDA GRASS SEED OUT THERE COULD YOU GIVE ME A PRICE AND CONTACT DETAILS

----------


## Vinz

> Hi,
> 
> 
> I would like to plant grass (turf) seed in my garden, where i can find some seeds ? In Chatuchak ? I don't like the rolls,,,,
> 
> Thanks




been looking for that many months and eventually gave up;
the 'grass  seeds' (mallet yaa) they sell in the shops is for grass that cows eat. cow farmers like to grow it. the type is called 'salee' and does not qualify as lawn grass as we know it.
the cans of 'american' grass, referred to as 'sanaam golf' is very expensive and will need a lot of care and irrigation. they are on sale in the gardening shops on the streets around JJ market

----------


## lennyworthington

> That is my ad I sell bermuda grass seed and ship all over Thaialnd P M me if want more details...


Sorry I am not allowed to PM.But I would like to buy Grass seed.Please get in touch
at lennyworthington@hotmail.co.uk

----------


## waypos

Do you still sell and ship Bermuda seed? I live in Roi et province, have  an established lawn of the local sod, but am not happy with the growth  and/color. I am getting ready to top dress it and over seed.  Would your  Bermuda work?  
Wayne Possehl
084 917 1008

----------


## Pragmatic

I overlayed my garden with soil from the rice paddies. Don't use that red volcanic ash that grows nothing. Level off the soil and just wait. When the rains come weeds and grass will come through. Mow the garden as if it's grass. Weeds don't like to be cut so will die back. Cutting grass encourages it to grow. Eventually you will have get the grass garden you desire and it will be hardy. I never water mine and it always comes back after the rains start. Mine's now going patchy due to having had no rain in about 6 weeks.

----------


## Landevejen

Waypos - Wayne Possehl
Did you find grass seeds anywhere near you and if you have grown a lawn?
How does it look?
I'm living in Thai Charoen district 100 km from Roi Et and I need information about where to but grass seeds.

I hope you will/can help me

Kurt Christensen
from Denmark

----------


## Dapper

> Did you find grass seeds anywhere near you and if you have grown a lawn?


Yes.
Praise Jah.

----------


## Geno

> That is my ad I sell bermuda grass seed and ship all over Thaialnd P M me if want more details...


Hi Ubuibi
Can you send me info on the purchase of grass seed from you or
someone that can???

Thank you in advance

Geno

----------


## Pragmatic

Ubuibi hasn't posted in two years. Don't hold your breath in hoping for a reply. :Smile:

----------

